# Anyone use simple Excel Spreadsheet to keep track of orders?



## Shreedhan

In this world of fancy (and expensive) software I was wondering if anyone has setup a simple(-ish) excel spreadsheet to keep track of initial orders.

I ask this because my e-cart is not yet operation so I need to take orders via phone and email and keep track of them.

I can't seem to find the best way to do it and link up lots of customers to different tee designs.

Just wondering if anyone has a good working skeleton they can put up for DL?

If you're going to suggest software please take into account that am a happy and proud mac owner.


----------



## Victor

I did my order tracking via Excel spreadsheets for a while, but i realized its not the most effective way of keeping track of things. I don't have one to offer you, but I do suggest looking into some software, as it is much more effective and helpful.


----------



## nateb

i am also interested in some simple software suggestions if anyone has any...


----------



## THX1138

I use a white board and dry erase markers.


----------



## NAUwolfe

I heard of this company that would probably be able to help you out. The website is jim-butler.com. Hope this helps.


----------



## HelpRunMyShop

nateb said:


> i am also interested in some simple software suggestions if anyone has any...


Tried to send you a PM but your box is full


----------



## nateb

try agian i just cleared it out.....with an allowance of 5 its hard to remember to clear it lol


----------



## maXmood

i'm trying to make one by myself. if it works out, i'll post it up. tho it's still a WIP. so it might really take long till it's ready, cuz i'm working on alot of different stuff atm.

let me know if u find any Excel sheets.


----------



## Ceejay

I was just on a Mac site before and saw a tracking and organiser software called Bento 2. It uses Filemaker Pro and works in with all other software including Excel. There is an online demo, so just google it as I don't think i'm allowed to post the URL. I hope this works out. Please post and let us know.
Cheers 
Craig


----------

